# USC Peter Stark 2018 Fall applicants



## sierraskis (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone!
I know it's a little early but wanted to reach out and see if anyone was planning on applying to the USC Peter Stark program for fall of 2018?! I know I am and was wondering if anyone else was!
I'm also thinking of applying to the UCLA one but USC would be the number one for sure.


----------



## Keegan (Jul 27, 2017)

sierraskis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I know it's a little early but wanted to reach out and see if anyone was planning on applying to the USC Peter Stark program for fall of 2018?! I know I am and was wondering if anyone else was!
> I'm also thinking of applying to the UCLA one but USC would be the number one for sure.



Hi Sierra!   
I'm glad you started a thread! I was about to start one today.  I am also applying to Peter Stark 2018 as well as to the DGA's Assistant Director Trainee Program as a fall back


----------



## Anna Ray-Smith (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey! I am also applying the the Peter Stark 2018 program.  I am also applying to UCLA and UNCSA!


----------



## Citizens (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Friends! Count me among one of you fellow aspiring Starkies!


----------



## Keegan (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone have any advice on how to structure the extra bit they want at the end of the resume for travel, artistic experience etc?


----------



## sierraskis (Oct 30, 2017)

Keegan said:


> Anyone have any advice on how to structure the extra bit they want at the end of the resume for travel, artistic experience etc?



I just added two or three more sub sections of my resume for travel and experience and whatever else it asked for highlighting the places that I have traveled to, not in too much detail but easy to read and stuff
My resume for the application is 2 pages now instead of one


----------



## Anja (Nov 1, 2017)

@sierraskis I'm working on my application as well and was wondering if you actually wrote a bit about your artistic experience/travels etc or just kind of put down bullet points. I'm still trying to figure out how to structure everything! Thank you 

Also, this might be a stupid question, but what is the difference between artistic experience and creative projects? At least in my case both seems pretty similar


----------



## sierraskis (Nov 2, 2017)

Anja said:


> @sierraskis I'm working on my application as well and was wondering if you actually wrote a bit about your artistic experience/travels etc or just kind of put down bullet points. I'm still trying to figure out how to structure everything! Thank you
> 
> Also, this might be a stupid question, but what is the difference between artistic experience and creative projects? At least in my case both seems pretty similar



Its more in bullet point form with a little bit of description, I also don't have a ton to say about my travels anyway other than where and why I traveled to those places. I think artistic and creative are sort of the same, I made mine the same category pretty much...good luck!!


----------



## Anja (Nov 2, 2017)

@sierraskis Ok great that's kind of what I did, too and I'll probably combine "artistic experience" and "creative projects" and just do my best (although I really don't like having only half of the second page filled )
Thanks! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Citizens (Nov 6, 2017)

If we've submitted the application, how soon do we need the LoR and transcripts to come in? When should interviews happen?
Also, how does Stark feel about non-film applicants?

I've been hearing that about 400 people apply for the 25 spots and competition is INSANE!


----------



## Keegan (Nov 8, 2017)

@sierraskis @Anja  Yeah I just listed out my travels as a list of countries I've been to.  I feel like Artistic Experience is more general and Creative Projects is more for specific things i.e. filmography if you have any. Just a guess really but thats how I think I'm going to structure it.

@Citizens Your transcripts etc have to be postdated (in the mail) by the 15th so as long as you order them before then it should be ok.  As for non-film applicants, it is my understanding that they aren't necessarily looking for people with film experience and in previous threads I saw some people thinking having too much experience hurt them as they are already in the industry. I think just give them the best picture of what you do have to offer and why you want to be a part of the industry.


----------



## Anja (Nov 8, 2017)

@Keegan Thanks! That’s a good thought, that artistic experience is a little more general. I think I’ve filled everything out now and am happy with my CV/resume. Still not sure if it’s good enough but I’ve tried my best


----------



## Brynn Langford (Nov 14, 2017)

Just submitted my application! Phew!


----------



## Kimi G. (Jan 20, 2018)

Interviews have been happening all this month for USC. But, I have not been contacted yet..


----------



## Kimi G. (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone get contacted with an interview with USC yet?


----------



## Samantha (Jan 21, 2018)

Kimi G. said:


> Interviews have been happening all this month for USC. But, I have not been contacted yet..




Kimi: Are you sure? Have you talked to someone at the program to confirm this?


----------



## Anja (Jan 22, 2018)

There seem to be 2 threads for the Peter Stark Program 2018.
Here's the link to the other one: USC Peter Stark Producing Program 2018


----------



## Kimi G. (Jan 25, 2018)

Samantha said:


> Kimi: Are you sure? Have you talked to someone at the program to confirm this?


Yes. I called the office a week ago and they have been interviewing the whole month. Still no phone call for me yet.


----------

